# Please help me with my jealousy



## AnxiousAndy19 (Jul 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Jealous of what exactly? People without SA that have friends, friends who hang out with other people rather than you, girls who have boyfriends? All of the above?


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

I wish there was a better answer than the one I am going to give you. But jealousy is the symptom. The point is to work on the underlying issues. For me its feeling so darned empty. So if I see what someone else has I do feel jealous. Because I have so little. Another antidote is to start looking at what you do have. A daily log of all that is good and right. 

They say whatever we feed, grows. So perhaps the point could be to feed the recognition of what we do have, what we do receive. So this is what can grow bigger in us. And then to work on why the emptiness is there. Or thats what it is for me, anyway. If I felt full then I would bless what others have.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to be a very jealous person, too.
I would always get jealous of other girls and compare their faces and bodies to mine and get so worked up over it.
Now when I see a pretty girl, instead of getting jealous, I just look at her beauty and appreciate it. And instead of thinking "Why can't I look like her?", I think "She's really pretty." with a positive attitude.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I've got some thoughts on this. I had a terrible time with jealousy until the last year or so. I'll get it together and hopefully post something of some use to you in the next couple of days.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

It's still a pretty heavy problem for me. I don't really have any solutions.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

AnxiousAndy19 said:


> I guess one possible solution is to just engage myself in more positive activities, doing things I really enjoy.


I'm sure that would help.


----------



## mischa nieves (Dec 29, 2010)

tiredandworn said:


> I wish there was a better answer than the one I am going to give you. But jealousy is the symptom. The point is to work on the underlying issues. For me its feeling so darned empty. So if I see what someone else has I do feel jealous. Because I have so little. Another antidote is to start looking at what you do have. A daily log of all that is good and right.
> 
> They say whatever we feed, grows. So perhaps the point could be to feed the recognition of what we do have, what we do receive. So this is what can grow bigger in us. And then to work on why the emptiness is there. Or thats what it is for me, anyway. If I felt full then I would bless what others have.


I agree!! It sounds like the root of your problem is your lack of confidence. You won't be able to get rid of your jealousy until you raise your level of confidence!! There are a lot of things that help....like tiredandworn said..keep a daily log of things that you say to yourself...and if they are all negative, change them.
Example: Instead of telling yourself everyday that you have no confidence...replace that with...I may not feel as confident as others, but everyday I'm learning to believe more and more in myself. 
Focus on your strengths, the good that you as an individual have. Love yourself and you'll be able to love someone else. Best wishes.


----------

